# I'm feeling extremely lethargic :(



## juggernaut2005 (Jul 6, 2007)

Why? I am soo tired I can barely keep my eyes open at work... I was falling asleep while driving to work today, its almost like I cant keep my eyes open!!  I am physically EXHAUSTED

Possible culprit?
I went out on Tues night and drank a lot Then got home at 3am, slept till 8am...  Took a nap from 4pm-5:30pm on Wed and slept from 11pm-6am on Thursday, then 10pm-6am on Friday but I am still tired

Today is back day (deadlifts, old school barbell rows & dumbell rows) and biceps


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2007)

you are old and can't recover from a night out like you used to.  Why is this in D&N?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jul 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> you are old and can't recover from a night out like you used to.  Why is this in D&N?



I'm 27.. Because I need diet tips on lethargy busting foods... Duh


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2007)

diet won't help this one.

You went out and partied one night, as you get older it takes longer to recover.  You aren't 19 anymore.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not really sure what exactly youre doing with yourself atm to feel that run down , and one big night probably isn't all there is to it but Guaranna and a herbal detox boost and cutting processed foods and salt and sugar and preservitives out or back for a while if you can  and there's room to will give you a little extra all round energy and well being and some extra good whole carbs / produce and proteins and maybe even fresh hot herbs and hot and cold juices will help pick you up aswell but are you sure it's not something on your mind that needs attention exhausting you ??..  mental and emotional exhaustion gets like that and you sort it out or you don't and sometimes whenn you don't  it drains and drowns you... It could also just be your immune system and general sleep patterns .. also possibley about what's going on in your head... 
 maybe try a little ( ?extra) cardio .. that usually picks picks me up if I feel like I need it.. orr it could just be lethargy from an unhappy digestive track or not getting enough nurourishment.. which the detox and diet tweak will also help. 
Sort it out - good luck with it.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 6, 2007)

alcohol will dehydrate you pretty quickly. that may be one culperate. however, you did miss a lot of sleep and you can't really ever get that back. napping seems to always make me feel more run down if it's longer than 40 minutes or so. My suggestion would be a good night's rest without setting the alarm clock and allow your body to fully rest and wake up naturally the next morning.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm thinking emotional component too. That's just a gut feeling. Normally one good night's rest for anything else but a unhealthy emotional component does the job. Nothing is more draining  than relationship conflict. It's that or time to see a doctor.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> I'm thinking emotional component too. That's just a gut feeling. Normally one good night's rest for anything else but a unhealthy emotional component does the job. Nothing is more draining  than relationship conflict. It's that or time to see a doctor.



I think you're right I have 1million things of my mind..


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 7, 2007)

You sure it doesn't all boil down to one or two??


----------



## Gordo (Jul 7, 2007)

> Then got home at 3am, slept till 8am... Took a nap from 4pm-5:30pm on Wed and slept from 11pm-6am on Thursday, then 10pm-6am on Friday but I am still tired



Iain's right, welcome to getting older  
Get your water back up, it'll help.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jul 7, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> You sure it doesn't all boil down to one or two??



I don't know.. Oh well, welcome to the real world..


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jul 7, 2007)

How old are you anyway Jug?

You need to up your intake of antioxidants.  What kind of vitamins do you take?  In the morning you need to eat more fruit and berries, those are the best energy carbs because it's high in natural sugars yatta yatta.  Also get the same amount of sleep every night, and sleep the same time every night.

What's your cardio schedule like?  What kind of work do you do?  What's your diet currently?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 7, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> I don't know.. Oh well, welcome to the real world..




WEll considering you p.m.'d  a hey mentioning my posting counsel, way to go I guess. If you want to try again privately, then I guess that would be okay and nexxt time I might even respond . 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> diet won't help this one.
> 
> You went out and partied one night, as you get older it takes longer to recover.  You aren't 19 anymore.


I drank a bottle of Jack a few days ago, and it took me two days to really feel back to er, "normal".


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You aren't 19 anymore.



I am 19 and my hangover on July 4th was the worst one I've ever had. 

I'm getting old, like you.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 8, 2007)

long islands really sneak up on you, but the 4th only comes once a year!


----------

